# Norway



## Steve

Norway


----------



## Fairfield

*NORWAY ex FRANCE*

I went to Southampton in 1980 to photograph her maiden arrival from conversion in Germany.She was still recognisable then as FRANCE and remained so for a number of years until the addition of the extra deck which did nothing for her appearance.
Sadly out of service now following a boiler explosion.Future is doubtful.


----------



## CROIXLMTUSA

*NORWAY whereabouts??*

Does anyone know where the NORWAY is? The last post about her was on Marimtime Matters on 28 June. She was in Capetown, but hasnt been heard from since. Would the tow across the indian Ocean take over a month to Port Kelang? Any new infor would be great... Croix


----------



## moaf

*SS Norway*

According to Maritime Matters, Norway arrived under tow at Port Klang, Malaysia on 10 August. Maybe there will be work Done on her after all.


----------



## cassim

Gosh I hope so - It would break my heart if she went to the Breakers.
Cheers
Selwyn


----------



## flyer682

I'll be up that way shortly. Will do my best to locate her and get some photos.


----------



## Galley Boy

Nice photo of her on back cover of this months Ships Monthly,taken July 2 outside Cape Town


----------



## fred henderson

flyer682 said:


> I'll be up that way shortly. Will do my best to locate her and get some photos.


You may have a problem taking a photo of anything in the smog. Please take a face mask.

Fred


----------



## Bruce Carson

Another maritime group to which I belong reported recent rumors from Port Klang that a number of Indian scrap merchants have been onboard inspecting the ship. 
Apparently, the turbines are not in an operable condition.

Bruce C.


----------



## flyer682

fred henderson said:


> You may have a problem taking a photo of anything in the smog. Please take a face mask.
> 
> Fred


Oh dear. Is it the year for the Indonesian bush fires?


----------



## Doug Rogers

They have apparently been very serious the last weeks, normally caused by clearing of the undergrowth and tree felling and subsequent ignition of coal seams close to the surface. Apparently caused real problems in parts of Malaysia with severe health warnings being issued for large areas.
Hopefully by the time you leave they will have abated somewhat, we have experienced the same in Singapore a few times now, not pleasant at all.


----------



## fred henderson

flyer682 said:


> Oh dear. Is it the year for the Indonesian bush fires?


Yes, the worst ever and Port Klang is one of the worst areas. They had a ship run aground the other day. The smog is too thick to navigate in safety. They do not expect much improvement until the monsoons come.

Fred


----------



## R58484956

What no Radar ? airport also closed for short time.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Here the NORWAY taken in 1984,leaving IJmuiden.


----------



## marlinspike

Picture of the Norway under tow off Capetown on the 2/7/2005. Her tug is the Chinese tug 'De Da' (3917/79). Latest reports indicate she may still pass to Indian ship breakers or possibly end up as a exibition ship, tourist attraction or floating hotel. I would prefer to see her scrapped than the latter. I visited the 'Oriana' in Shanghai and she was a sad, sad sight.

Peter (marlinspike)


----------



## ramone

Hi
I did hear that the Norway was heading to Singapore and being turned into a floating hotel and casino.
Cheers,Ray (ramone)


----------



## Alan Hill

Per my Summer 2005 issue of Steamboat Bill of the Steamship Historical Society of America they indicate that Star Cruises will be having NORWAY towed to Port Klang in the near future ..."and intends to utilize the ship in a new venture, details of which will remain undisclosed for the time being" (NCL/STAR). Earlier she was supposed to go to Singapore for use as a floating hotel. So who knows what will happen. She's in that area of the world where they scrap vessels so fingers crossed. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## flyer682

Currently, NORWAY is anchored off Port Klang with her turbines still dismantled. Rumours abound regarding her future, but as Bruce said above she has been inspected by Indian scrap merchants and the latest rumour says she may go to Goa in India within a few weeks.
I remain hopeful that she'll stay put just a wee bit longer...........


----------



## Kapitain

sadly looking at the cost for new turbines for her and what she is worth scrap value NCL are looking now to sell her to scrap its a big choice player now 

it may still go the other way hopefuly


----------



## flyer682

NORWAY still lies at anchor off Port Klang. We passed her quite close inbound to Port Klang on 22 September. Unfortunately, my camera decided it didn't like the humidity and packed a sad until we were too far past to get a decent photo. Friends of ours travelling with us were however able to get a photo so there should be one coming shortly. The NCL logo has gone from her funnels which are now painted black.
Passed her again outbound the same evening and was surprised to see that she was ablaze with lights from stem to stern.


----------



## david smith

Unconfirmed reports are coming through that the Norway has left the NCL fleet, and has been sold for scrap due to leave Port Kelang on 20th October 2005 for Goa


----------



## Paul UK

Very Sad sounds like the end of the line, only good point in my view is that she wont hang around and get worse and worse like the old Oriana.

Paul


----------



## Thamesphil

Norway has left the NCL fleet, she has been taken over by NCLs parent, Star Cruises. The scrap rumour still has to be substantiated. There is no evidence yet that a demolition purchase has been secured. It is very lean times for Indian breakers at the moment and a vessel, such as the Norway, with a high LDT would be big news in the demolition market should it be true. However, there is nothing eminating from India at present. 

Phil


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Here her latest news at:
Click on* Shipping News*

http://www.maritimematters.com/siteindex.html


----------



## brandane

*ss Norway*

ss Norway is still lying at anchor off Port Klang, Malaysia - home port for Star Cruises - awaiting disposal. I was on board Star Cruises Superstar Virgo cruise and we passed close by her at night ablaze with lights on 22Sept 2005-( see photo in my photo gallery)


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

BREAKING NEWS:


http://www.ssmaritime.com/


----------



## David Wilcockson

Hi Ruud,
Sad news indeed, but not unexpected I`m sure, didn`t tow her all that way to spend on her, only to sell! The Bean Counters have won again.
David


----------



## brandane

*ss Norway*

Latest News from Maritime Matters dated 28Dec05 that Norway was inspected by both Indian and Bangladesh breakers on 11/12Dec 2005 and the Bangladesh breakers won the bid and she will soon be moved to the beach at Chittagong for breaking up. Very sad ending for such a fine liner but so many classic liners have ended their days at the breakers in 2005


----------



## David Wilcockson

Is there any futher news on the Norway, as to dates she will arrive at the cutters beach, or where she is now??
David


----------



## old mariner

deleted


----------

